# I never hear much about the B.A.R.



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

It seems like I never hear much anymore about the Browning B.A.R. I just got one last July and I love it. It was the lightweight stalker 30/06. I just use straight iron sights. Anybody out there own or use one? I'd like to hear some opinions, so far, mine has been very accurate, and it has been extremely reliable.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I love em hear nothing but good things about them, a little expensive thought? How are they for maintanance are they easy to field strip? I have never fired one so I can not help ya any further.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I don't remember what the factory msrp was, but for mine, it wasn't too much. I think the msrp was between 800 and 900. Now for the Safari Grades, you can get way way up there. But in all actuality, mine was pretty inexpensive. At the local gun shops, they go anywhere from 650 to 800(that is for my model). I ended up getting mine for free and wouldn't trade it for anything. It was through a GM awards program. At the time, the only calibers available were 300 win. mag, 7mm rem. mag, the 270 win. and the 30-06 sprg. I was really wanting a 308 for what I was going to use it for, but it wasn't available, so I went with the 30-06. Nothing wrong with either caliber. I love it. I was pretty confused on disassembly, even though there weren't that many parts. You take the fore-end off and all the parts are right there. I haven't taken it apart in a while so I can't tell you exactly everything that is under there. This gun is awesome.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I have an older BAR 1969 made in belgium.It's a .308 win. Grade II and works perfect.Had it apart a few times and it's a snap.Accuracy is good for a semi with 1 1/4 "groups for me @ 100 yds.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That kind of accuracy is typical of these guns - actually, that is pretty durn good for these guns. They are not tack drivers by nature. I had one and handloaded for it and never could get it under 1.4 inches. It was soon sold.


----------

